# “Mild” Habanos?



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

My neighbor is a fan of more mild cigars, and is looking to get into CCs - my limited experience so far has yet to include anything I would call “mild”. 
If you were going to put together a sampler of “mild” CCs, what would you suggest?


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

ERDM Choix Supreme
Trinidad Reyes


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Piper said:


> Trinidad Reyes


That's a Habanos gateway drug right there... And when you factor in the low cost, they really sway you to the dark side!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Of the ccs I've tried , they get to medium+ at their heaviest.. I wouldn't be afraid to recommend any ccs. None are gonna knock him on his keister.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

IMO Cubans run in a much narrower range than NC's. The mildest CC isn't going to be nearly as mild as the mildest NC. 

The Choix Supreme is a fair enough suggestion, though I find them more in the mild-med category. IMO Fonseca and Punch are even that much milder than ERDM, and perhaps a better place to start if seeking the mildest-of-the-mild CC's.

Not sure I would have recommended the Trinidad Reyes. I'd put those at least into medium territory, not to mention rather expensive for their size.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Good time for this.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen!

I just did some researching on the little Avo Classic puritos he smokes all the time and they are considered "medium" for a NC, so that opens up some options based on the pic @WABOOM posted


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Cohiba Siglos are decent smokes, I think they are available in 5 packs for a test run.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

You can credit @curmudgeonista for that CCs vs NC's chart, he posted that a while back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PTAaron said:


> My neighbor is a fan of more mild cigars, and is looking to get into CCs - my limited experience so far has yet to include anything I would call "mild".
> If you were going to put together a sampler of "mild" CCs, what would you suggest?


ERDMCS
PLPC
Fonseca


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Looked up the acronyms and I’m putting together a list


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Picked up a couple Trinidad Reyes (since they were suggested and available) and gave them a try last night with my neighbor - we both nubbed then . I was surprised that they last well over an hour for such a small cigar!

Turns out he’s more “medium” than he thought - so that’s good. He wanted to immediately look into ordering a box of the Reyes, but I told him to try some more first. LOL!

Gave him a RASS to try too - know it isn’t “mild” but I have a feeling he’s gonna want a box of those instead.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Finally I am part of the habanos gang...So this will be my first reply to a thread on here. In my experience Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2 are pretty mild, but still very good and full of different flavors.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Agree with @Shaver702

Good smoke and affordable


----------

